# Hello from CA



## Icepick (Nov 11, 2002)

Hello to all of my Modern Arnis brethren -

Just wanted the Buffalo crew to know that it's 80 degrees here today.    I'm hitting the BJJ pretty regular, but may try a Kali class this week.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  

Keep in touch and let me know if anyone is headed out this way.  We have room for visitors.

- Kevin


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll be out there soon!


----------



## Roland (Nov 11, 2002)

Hope all is well, glad to see you are keeping in touch.

I might be out near there in June!

Take it easy dude!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2002)

Hope you're enjoying it!

I'll be there for a conference in February.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Roland!

It's good to hear from you, too!  Who are you?????


Arnisador, drop me a line when you get some details.  Maybe you'll have time for some training :duel: or barley sandwiches :cheers:.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> 
> *Arnisador, drop me a line when you get some details.  Maybe you'll have time for some training :duel: or barley sandwiches :cheers:. *



It'll be February 10-13, 2003. I'm sure I'll be in there a day early. Where are you training? A school, or on your own?


----------



## Icepick (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm training with Roy Harris.  I look forward to seeing you again!

www.royharris.com


----------



## Tapps (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Icepick,


Good to see you're alive.  I wasn't sure if you made it cross country since your training lacked a defense for full contact Pug Butt.

Drop me a line and tell me about the trip.  

I have little other excitement in my life now, being a married guy and all .....

Tapps


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 19, 2002)

Holy Crap! 

:moon: 


Hi Kevin!


----------



## Icepick (Nov 22, 2002)

Hello Tapps -

I hope married life is treating you well.  The trip out here was fun, and work is great.  If it were up to the pugs, we'd sleep in a tent all of the time.  Come on out when you get tired of the cold.

Paul -
I'm glad you're here to add a little class to this forum.  How's Nate Dogg?  I keep waiting for the Jockey to debut on Smackdown and deliver the "photo finish", but I haven't seen him yet.  I'm interested to hear how you like the new job, too.

Take care -
IP


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 22, 2002)

The Jockey: Nate's doing fine. He should have his associates degree in business before the year is out.

He hasn't used the Jockey character yet, but he does have a character named: "Flamin' Max Damein" Basically a lot of people thinks he looks like Matt Damein (Sp?), and he sort of does since Matt Daemin cut his hair short for "Borne Identity." So he calls himself "Flamin Max Daemin" and acts like a gay version of Matt Daemin in the ring. It's hilarious!:rofl: 

My new job kicks a$$. I'm training to be a financial advisor. I'm learning so much stuff right now, and I seem to have a knack for it. We'll see how it all goes, but there is a bright future and a lot of good things ahead if I can be a success at this job.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 22, 2002)

Kevin,
"Keep your hands up and your *** off the floor."
Sugar Ray Robinson

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *I'm training with Roy Harris.  I look forward to seeing you again!*



I'm leaving tomorrow and will be there through Fri. morning. I'll be staying at the Hyatt Regency Islandia Hotel and Marina, San Diego, CA.


----------



## Dieter (Feb 8, 2003)

> I'm training with Roy Harris.




Hi

I have been asked, if I am interested to produce videos with Roy Harris. I don´t konw him. 
Is he good, does he have a good reputation? What would be yout input about him and videos/DVDs from him? 

The topic should be grappling, btw.

Any input would be appreciated

Thanks  


Dieter Knüttel
DATU of Modern Arnis
ABANICO Video Productions


----------



## ace (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *Hello to all of my Modern Arnis brethren -
> 
> Just wanted the Buffalo crew to know that it's 80 degrees here today.    I'm hitting the BJJ pretty regular, but may try a Kali class this week.  I'll let you know how it turns out.
> ...



Waz upppppppppppppppp
Hope Everything is going good.

Take care my friend
_______________________

Primo:cheers:


----------



## Mathusula2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good to hear from ya, Icepick.  I'm glad to hear all is doing well.  So have you bleached your hair blond and surf daily??  Just wondering if you caught that SoCal bug.  

:rofl: I just got a mental picture of Kevin on a surf board... almost as graceful as me on one!!

Hope to see ya soon -- there's a possibility (a slim one) that I'll be there at the end of July (it all depends on the funds, you know)
but regardless... we'll be seeing ya.  Take care.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

I had evening meetings throughout the conference so couldn't get away. Sigh!


----------

